# 75+ gal tank will not clear



## Rainy (Nov 5, 2014)

We set up our new corner bowfront tank 7 weeks ago, it finished cycling a week ago, but the water still hasnt cleared. This is the 5th tank we have owned and we have never had issues before, cycling was only a week or two, it sure wasnt six weeks. We have never had a tank that the water wouldnt clear up. We have been using Bio clear for the last four days, it says it only takes 24 hours to clear up a tank... Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

What do you mean by not clear? Cloudy or merky

What is in the tank? How did you cycle it? Filtration etc........


----------



## Rainy (Nov 5, 2014)

Fresh water tank that the Water is still cloudy. Fluval 406 and we cycled the tank with amonia


----------



## Rainy (Nov 5, 2014)

Fish
2 balas
4 gouramies 
12 teterias
1 knife
2 clown loaches
4 cat fish
2 ghosts
1 algie eater
3 snails
2 pectos


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Did you add any stability or cycle? How much bio media do you have? Cloudy water can happens if there is not enough good bacteria in the filters. Water changes do nothing to fix it and it becomes a real pain. The Last time I helped someone with this issue. All I did was bring over some media out of one of my tank. We put it in his filter. I got him to dose Stability for a week. We did a 50% water change. He also added another filter because goldfish are messy. Problem never came back. Ive dealt with cloudy water a few times working at LFS also. If I recall correctly its some sort of a bloom. Ill read up on it


----------



## Rainy (Nov 5, 2014)

We are using Stability a week as of tomorrow. We have two trays of bio media, and about a week after we set up the new tank we took some media out of our other established tanks filter and put it in the new filter.


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

Sand substrate ? I used fine sand in my corner and had a hell of a time with cloudy water, my solution was fine floss in the canister and changing it weekly. Cleared up after a few days and after a month the filter stopped clogging with fine particles


----------



## Rainy (Nov 5, 2014)

Nothing? Anyone? Tank is still cloudy been using Stability for a week now...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what kind of substrate do you have in there? Sand, gravel, ect....? The more details you can list the easier it will be to help eliminate some of the possibilities


----------



## Rainy (Nov 5, 2014)

The substrate is a gravel a mixture of 2 & 3


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

was the gravel new? Did you pre wash it?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

You could try adding a pollishing filter in your canister 

When I use an AC70 HOB filter to help clean a tank I fill it with filter floss/poliester fiber.


----------



## Rainy (Nov 5, 2014)

Gravel was new and yes we pre washed it


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't know what "bio-clear" is or how it is supposed to work. Has your tank been cloudy since you first filled it? In my experience, a cycle without problems isn't cloudy from the get-go. If your tank is still cloudy as of today, could you try some big water changes to see if it gets cloudy again? There are so many variables that cause cloudy water and you aren't providing a lot of details about your set-up. Bacterial bloom? Green water? Sludge? Sediment? What does "cloudy" mean? What happens if you clean out the filter? Is the filter full of sediment? I'm not sure if you've mentioned what kind of filtration you have. Do you have fish stirring things up? How about some pictures? It might help identify the kind of cloudy water you have. Sorry I can't help more than this at the moment. I've had two different experiences with cloudy water before.


----------

